# 10-40 Redline... Okay for use in 08 Touareg 4.2 FSI?



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

I was gifted a box of 10-40 Redline, and would like to use it in my 08 T2 V8.
Two questions:
1) Is it okay? I know spec is 5-40, but this is Redline, which is nice compared to $5 synthetic blends.
2) Can I go 10K on this 10-40 in the V8?
Thanks!
Eric


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 10-40 Redline... Okay for use in 08 Touareg 4.2 FSI? (vwbora1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbora1* »_I was gifted a box of 10-40 Redline, and would like to use it in my 08 T2 V8.
Two questions:
1) Is it okay? I know spec is 5-40, but this is Redline, which is nice compared to $5 synthetic blends.
2) Can I go 10K on this 10-40 in the V8?
Thanks!
Eric

Hey Eric, What climate do you live in? If very very cold climate you might see some benefit in the 5w40 over the 10w40 in terms of cold start thickness. But 10w40 should be fine.
The 10w40 is a proven oil and is loaded with anti-wear additives such as high levels of ZDDP and Moly (which is a friction modifier and also provides some benefits as an antioxidant and functions to micro-polish and harden the metal). Also it is one of the very few oils that uses expensive POE ester basestocks (motul 300V is another one). I have run redline 10w30 and 10w40 in many cars at 10k intervals for many years with excellent results. The only exception is the vw 2.0 FSI where I change it at 5k becasue that engine destroys all oils very quickly.
Redline's 10w40 has one of the highest high temperature high shear (HTHS) viscosities out there (4.6 cP) and much , much, higher than the typical VW 502 oils of around 3.5 cP. Studies have shown that increases of HTHS reduce wear (but that should be taken in context of the whole oil package, not just high HTHS always = better).
I am constantly on the lookout for something better than redline, and when I find it I will use it, just haven't found it yet. It is a loaded, extremely shear stable oil.
More info on redline here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433118
I am not trying to pimp redline specifically but I definitely would encourage the use of high end ester-based oils with a strong additive pack. Esters just do everything better.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 10-40 Redline... Okay for use in 08 Touareg 4.2 FSI? (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Hey Eric, What climate do you live in? If very very cold climate you might see some benefit in the 5w40 over the 10w40 in terms of cold start thickness. But 10w40 should be fine.


That would be my only concern as well. 10w40 is pretty thick for SLC during the winter.


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: 10-40 Redline... Okay for use in 08 Touareg 4.2 FSI? (bcze1)*

Thanks for the info guys... we do have some pretty cold weather here in the winter. I think I'll swap in in around April, and run it for six months or so... Sound like a plan?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 10-40 Redline... Okay for use in 08 Touareg 4.2 FSI? (vwbora1)*

Most german manuf. say you can use 10w40 down to -20F and 5w40 down to -30F. So it is not like it is a huge deal. The plan you said sounds good but I wouldn't worry too much about trying to run 10W40 only in the warmer months. It is only in the very very cold conditions where you would see a big diff.


----------

